# nocking point height



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

I just picked up a recurve for bowfishing. Always used compound but I'm gonna give this try. I'm shooting off the shelf. What a good starting point for the nocking point height?


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

I set mine so that the arrow looks level when its pulled back.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

id say start with about 3/8" high


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

if you can shoot into water start at level or square the move up your looking at making the smallest splash going into the water you can nice and straight means deep fish are in trouble


----------

